# Newbie with Muhle Glashutte question...



## apf65 (May 29, 2014)

Good day to all. Newbie here interested in purchasing his first Muhle Glashutte Rasmus Dive Watch, or perhaps a Sinn U1. I really like automatic movements. Currently, my everyday watch is a Marathon GSAR. I find the looks of the Rasmus 1000m beautiful in a purely functional way, like the Sinn, but am concerned about accidentally purchasing a fake. A search of the web didn't really reveal any "tells" to watch out for when examining this model. However I did find a lot of info concerning replica Sinns. Can you guys help me out, what are some of the aspects of used Rasmus I need to be aware of? Thanks to all.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Welcome to watchuseek.

I don't know of any replica Rasmus. I could not mention anything in
particular to look for. However, in general you should qualify the seller.

The Marinus and Rasmus models use the same case. You might also
look at the Marinus.
(not my watches)








The Seebataillon GMT is worth checking out.
photo from mark1958








If you get something, please post photos for us.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## rcnich (Dec 5, 2012)

Welcome apf65. 

I'm not aware of any recent posts about fake M-G watches. Though I'm hardly an expert, it seems to me that fakes are often offered of watches with more name recognition, such as Rolex, Omega, Breitling, etc.

It's been said here often: "buy" the seller before you buy their watch.


----------



## apf65 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks guys. That Seebatallion is very nice looking for sure, I just don't require a GMT. The Marinus just doesn't do it for me, I'm certain it's a great time piece however.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

apf65 said:


> Thanks guys. That Seebatallion is very nice looking for sure, I just don't require a GMT. The Marinus just doesn't do it for me, I'm certain it's a great time piece however.


I didn't "get" the Marinus either until I saw it in person. Much more impressive in the metal than in photos.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

The dome on the crystal on the rasmus and weight plus Lume really appealed to me...I reckon it would be hard to fake a muhle....the workmanship and quality is top notch....


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

> I didn't "get" the Marinus either until I saw it in person. Much more impressive in the metal than in photos.


Totally agree.


----------

